

FBI shared child porn to nab pedophiles; Washington home raided - DiabloD3
http://www.sfgate.com/local/article/FBI-shared-child-porn-to-nab-pedophiles-4552044.php

======
steve918
I find the FBIs tactics in this case not only questionable but extremely
disgusting and unethical. Baiting criminals with drugs or offers for sex is
lazy law enforcement. Sharing images of someone being raped, especially
children, for 'bait' is sickening.

